# Hallo aus Stuttgart



## DJ BigMac (28. Juli 2008)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, bin der jens und komme aus stuttgart und hab gerade mal 32 jährchen aufm buckel.
hab die allgemein bekannte redensart schon hinter mir, baum pflanzen, häusle gebaut und kind gezeugt, um die redensart noch zu erweitern gab es letztes jahr im sommer einen schalenteich, nicht besonders groß, aber die teichschale war übrig und wurde verschenkt. also, frisch angelegten garten erstmal ausgegraben und schale eingepasst, wasser rein, pflanzen dazu, später dann auch ein wenig fische, ein __ goldfisch, ein shubukin, 2 undefinierbare schwarze teile, die sich beim besten willen net färben wollen....sind aus der produktionsstätte meines vaters, aber auch der weiß net was des für ne sorte ist....und seit ein paar tagen gibts dann bei mir im teich auch nachwuchs, ein einziger baby-shubukin macht den alten konkurrenz. bilder hab ich gerade nicht zur hand, werd ich aber heute abend noch nachreichen.

wenn wer noch was wissen will, einfach lostippern  

grüße jens


----------



## Barbor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*

Hallo Jens

Und:willkommen 
bei uns

Und auf deine Bilder freuen wir uns schon 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## fleur (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*



			
				DJ BigMac schrieb:
			
		

> ein __ goldfisch, ein shubukin, 2 undefinierbare schwarze teile, ....nachwuchs, ein einziger baby-shubukin macht den alten konkurrenz
> grüße jens



Hi Jens,

erstmal   :Willkommen2   bei den :crazy Teichianern.

Ich hab' zwar selbst mit Fischen nix am Hut (außer aufm Teller),
*aber*
hier im Forum lese ich immer wieder, daß Goldfische *Schwarmfische* sind
und jetzt stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie sich dein *einer* Goldfisch 
vorkommt in deinem Teich (Teich-Guantanamo ?) -
deshalb kleiner Tipp von mir, einem Fisch-Unerfahrenen-aber-auf alle-Fälle-Tierfreund: 
fange ihn ein und helfe ihm beim Umzug in eine muntere Goldfisch-WG, bitte.

Jetzt noch eine kleine Frage am Rande:
wie wird aus *einem * Shubukin noch ein Baby-Shubukin ???
Oder interessieren sich für deine "2 undefinierbaren schwarzen Teile" bald die Gentechnologen 

AUF ALLE FÄLLE : NIX FÜR UNGUT  

Carin (diesmal i.A. von fleur, dem Tierversteher)


----------



## DJ BigMac (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*

och, der fühlt sich ganz wohl dort mit den anderen, die 4 haben ja nur blödsinn im kopf und haben ihre eigene rennstrecke aufgebaut, sprich wer kann vor dem anderen davon schwimmen und wer schmeisst wen aus der kurve....meine 4-jährige tochter ist da immer die beste wenn die des sieht:

Zitat: "goldi, wenn du nicht damit aufhörst kommst du raus!"  

die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt....aber ein shubukin ist auch eine __ goldfisch art, und fakt ist, es schwimmt wirklich ein einziger kleiner in meinem kleinen teich rum.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*

Moin Jens, 

herzlich willkommen im Forum ! 

Bei mir schwimmen auch __ Shubunkin und Goldfische buntgemischt im Schwarm zusammen, von daher vermute ich, das auch Deiner bei den Goldfischen Anschluß findet. 

Lediglich die Teichgröße finde ich etwas zu klein um solche Fische drin zu halten. Vielleicht planst Du eine baldige Vergrößerung  

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## fleur (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*

@ Jens und Wolf

aha: __ Shubunkin ist also eine Goldfischart: wieder was dazugelernt!
dann machen ja drei Spezln die Gegend unsicher (und vielleicht hat der eine __ Goldfisch mit der Shubunkinin einen kleinen Shubunkin ......?)

fleur, den Tierversteher konnte ich auch schon beruhigen

schöne Woche 
Carin


----------



## DJ BigMac (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Stuttgart*

so, hier sind endlich mal die bilder von meinem kleinen gartenteich:

und so fing alles, da wir eine schale geschenkt bekommen haben und diese ewig rumstand, war die zeit nun gekommen diese endlich mal zu verbuddeln, gleichzeitig wurde die schräge hinten mit pflanzsteinen erhöht, sodass man nun einen ebenen garten hat

Foto Foto 

nach den aushubarbeiten und das einpassen und auffüllen der schale sah das ganze nun mal so aus

Foto 

meine tochter, die mir tatkräftig zur seite stand, half mir dann auch weiter bei den kieselsteinen

Foto 

mittlerweile ist über ein jahr vergangen und das gute stück sieht heute so aus

Foto Foto 

aso, hier auch noch unser einziger nachwuchs, welcher zustande kam aus __ goldfisch und __ shubunkin

Foto 

so, das wars vorerst mal von meiner seite aus.

grüße jens


----------

